# Impressed with this board



## panteracfh (Mar 27, 2012)

New to this board but on most of the others and been around for a while.  I'm really impressed with the initiative some of the members here are showing regarding testing gh lately.  Not only that but also the openness of the information of all the testing.  Much respect to them and assuming that represents the character of the members here, I'm glad to join you all 
-Panteracfh


----------



## Arnold (Mar 27, 2012)

panteracfh, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 27, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 27, 2012)

welcome


----------



## BigMikeCO (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey there Pantera- I think you will find this Board SOOO far ahead of other boards in terms of INFORMED information on anabolics and so forth.  I belive I remember you from another board or two that I was on and I believe you could benfit from the knowledge here but also lends some as well.  WELCOME!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 27, 2012)

Welcome to IM brother!! Definately a great board.


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 27, 2012)

Welcome. Tons of great info here and a great bunch of people(mostly).


----------



## charley (Mar 27, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes, IML has a lot of stand up members.  Reps even mods test their own sponsors products and will openly say good or bad with bloodwork for proof.  This board is truly about it's members and keeping a tight community.  You've come to a great place brother, enjoy!


----------



## Imosted (Mar 27, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 27, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Mar 27, 2012)

Welcome aboard and enjoy!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## brazey (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 28, 2012)

welcome


----------



## 1superman (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome


----------

